

Hitachi Group Codes of Conduct - gjvc
http://www.hitachi.com/about/corporate/conduct/index.html

======
gjvc
especially for this audience the section
[http://www.hitachi.com/about/corporate/conduct/index.html#ai...](http://www.hitachi.com/about/corporate/conduct/index.html#aid8013461)
"Observance of Engineering Ethics"

